# Dealing with chronic pain...



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This was posted to the Co-Cure list:


> quote:08-18-2004(Source: Ivanhoe Newswire)-- More than 75 million Americans suffer from chronic pain.Although pain acts as a warning sign of disease or injury, chronic painis not protective and can be debilitating. In the United States alone,medical treatment and lost workdays due to chronic pain cost an estimated$70 billion per year.Pain medicine experts agree that the successful management of chronic painrequires a multi-disciplinary approach. In the past decade there have beenremarkable advances in the field of pain management, from a betterunderstanding of the basic science to state-of-the-art drug deliverysystems. The complexities of treating chronic pain are enormous since thephysical, psychological and spiritual causes of each patient's pain are unique.Read the complete article at http://www.immunesupport.com/library/bulle...cle.cfm?ID=5893


----------

